# Transdermal Tren



## 2000ib (Oct 22, 2013)

I have been researching how to make a transdermal tren and have found methods which are more involved and others less involved and which call for just combining ground pellet powder with a mixture of 50% dmso and 50% distilled water. 
Since I am a newb I was thinking about trying the later more simplified method. 
My question is this, rather than trying to obtain and ground up pellets could I mix the dmso and distilled water with injectable tren which I could draw from a vial ? if not why, other then one being water based the other an oil ? I am not against injections, I have run two cycles which included oils. I want to try tren but I have read some horror stories about tren cough which a transdermal preparation would solve.  
In addition I would like to hear of some personnel experiences with a transdermal preparation and its results either positive or negative. 
Thanks and please forgive me if I asked a stupid newb question.


----------



## Sully (Oct 22, 2013)

I don't understand why anyone would use fina pellets at all anymore. And using injectable Tren as a transdermal is just a complete waste of money. Just buy a few grams of raw Tren powder from one of the sponsors, it'll be way cheaper than either method ur suggesting. Plus, it'll work a lot better as well. Don't overthink things.


----------



## 2000ib (Oct 23, 2013)

Lil' Sully said:


> I don't understand why anyone would use fina pellets at all anymore. And using injectable Tren as a transdermal is just a complete waste of money. Just buy a few grams of raw Tren powder from one of the sponsors, it'll be way cheaper than either method ur suggesting. Plus, it'll work a lot better as well. Don't overthink things.



Just to clarify, your suggesting purchasing raws and using it for making a transdermal tren. That sounds good to me but that leads to a few more questions I hope you or fellow members can help me with.
I am not aware of a domestic sponsor who sells raws. I don't like using international as its to risky in my opinion.
Could any members comment regarding experience with the dmso method I suggested and what are the pros and cons of that method verses other transdermal methods ? If I do this I want to do it right.
Could any members comment regarding experiences with both the transdermal tren method verses IM method ? Thanks for your input and taking time to respond !


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Oct 23, 2013)

2000ib said:


> Just to clarify, your suggesting purchasing raws and using it for making a transdermal tren. That sounds good to me but that leads to a few more questions I hope you or fellow members can help me with.
> I am not aware of a domestic sponsor who sells raws. I don't like using international as its to risky in my opinion.
> Could any members comment regarding experience with the dmso method I suggested and what are the pros and cons of that method verses other transdermal methods ? If I do this I want to do it right.
> Could any members comment regarding experiences with both the transdermal tren method verses IM method ? Thanks for your input and taking time to respond !



DMSO works very well- in fact almost too well. I am not going to get into the entire pharmacokinetic chain of DMSO, but in short the DMSO will penetrate far beyond the dermal layers and can cause damage over time. I do understand that you plan to dilute it and maybe that's the ticket but I wouldn't not suggest using it by itself. There are plenty of alcohol based delivery methods that work very well too.


----------



## tri-terror (Oct 23, 2013)

A good bro of mine on the boards tried tren with DMSO...  He got sick as fuck.  Was too strong


----------



## 2000ib (Oct 23, 2013)

Enigmatic707 said:


> DMSO works very well- in fact almost too well. I am not going to get into the entire pharmacokinetic chain of DMSO, but in short the DMSO will penetrate far beyond the dermal layers and can cause damage over time. I do understand that you plan to dilute it and maybe that's the ticket but I wouldn't not suggest using it by itself. There are plenty of alcohol based delivery methods that work very well too.



Could you suggest some of the easiest alcohol based delivery methods ? any posts with pics ? I saw a post on another board about using a sanitary hand cleanser as a delivery method. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Oct 24, 2013)

U can't use just any Tren 2000.  U need tren base brutha , not e or a..
DMSO works great as a carrier , you don't want to transdermal Ba bb guilacol thru your skin as it will irritate the top layers of the skin. 
Pellets are 3 times expensive nowadays and pellets contain glue binders to keep implant in the cows ear. You do not want glue and whatever else going through your skin, well I don't anyways.  Why not just do some oral tabs of not Tren but say t-Bol ?   Are u needle shy?  Will u  explain why the method to your madness ?

Whoever posted sanitary handcleaner as a carrier should be banned.  What a tool. It's just alcohol..


----------



## Ironbuilt (Oct 24, 2013)

Enigmatic707 said:


> DMSO works very well- in fact almost too well. I am not going to get into the entire pharmacokinetic chain of DMSO, but in short the DMSO will penetrate far beyond the dermal layers and can cause damage over time. I do understand that you plan to dilute it and maybe that's the ticket but I wouldn't not suggest using it by itself. There are plenty of alcohol based delivery methods that work very well too.



Only alcohol delivery I know is drinking it to get drunk. U cant be serious .. .. :sniper:


----------



## Ironbuilt (Oct 24, 2013)

Slin pin an injectable form. You may not even get the cough but cough is from nickn a vein or super fast inject.. You guys pinnin oils should be pushing slow anyway and not jam and ram.. Be nice to your body ..


----------



## Bull_Nuts (Oct 24, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> Slin pin an injectable form. You may not even get the cough but cough is from nickn a vein or super fast inject.. You guys pinnin oils should be pushing slow anyway and not jam and ram.. Be nice to your body ..



Screw you IB....I LIKE IT HARD AND FAST! Dont be a pussy OP.  It only feels like your dying for 2 or 3 minutes TOPS.


----------



## 2000ib (Oct 25, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> Slin pin an injectable form. You may not even get the cough but cough is from nickn a vein or super fast inject.. You guys pinnin oils should be pushing slow anyway and not jam and ram.. Be nice to your body ..



Thanks for all the replies !! Hey IB what are your thoughts regarding pinning Tren SubQ rather than IM ? Could I avoid Tren cough with this method ?  Do you know of anyone using this method with success ? Thanks !!


----------



## 2000ib (Oct 25, 2013)

Bull_Nuts said:


> Screw you IB....I LIKE IT HARD AND FAST! Dont be a pussy OP.  It only feels like your dying for 2 or 3 minutes TOPS.



" Don't be a pussy OP. It only feels like your dying for 2 or 3 minutes TOPS ". LMAO !! I know I sound like a pussy...BUT I use to have sleep apenia and woke up several times gasping for air cause I stopped breathing in my sleep so the thought of a coughing fit which prevents me from getting a good breath makes me nervous. I have been working on a recomp for about a year and a half and lost 105 lbs. so far and haven't had apneia in about a year so maybe it was weight related. I am very much impressed by what I have read about tren but I am still nervous about it. I respect the compound and its sides. Thanks for your input and advice !! Any thoughts regarding pinning tren SubQ verses IM to avoid the cough ?


----------



## Phoe2006 (Oct 25, 2013)

Liars I've had the cough for 10-15 minutes and yes it feels like you're dying but the plus side is how it transforms u. So yes just do it.... I have personally noticed shooting it in my ass I doesn't give me the cough but every once in a while when I shoot in my shoulders yes I'll get it. So I would suggest using enanthate instead of acetate just my opinion then u won't be using it every day or every other day and won't have to worry about switching injection sites as often and u can use ur shoulders for test and or Decca or whatever the hell else u decide to run


----------



## Phoe2006 (Oct 25, 2013)

Jk about the liar part but the good out ways the bad


----------



## Ironbuilt (Oct 25, 2013)

As u see Op Tren causes some phychological abnormallys that the two above , BN & Phoe, seem to enjoy ..lol
U can do Tren sub q 1/2 ml max but this whole trt / sub q stuff people talk about just doesn't seem like a great idea when it's an im type compound. 
Now I know people do there trt that way as told by dr feelgood but to me that is just asking for skin irritation and a dePot of oil lump u carry around day to day.. You may not get any cough or nothing, it's just part of game we do when testing the waters.. Thks ib

How's your Bp and apneas common ,I got it and jam air up my nose everynight to sleep like the newborn I am.. Wish I had machine 20 yrs ago..


----------



## 2000ib (Oct 25, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> As u see Op Tren causes some phychological abnormallys that the two above , BN & Phoe, seem to enjoy ..lol
> U can do Tren sub q 1/2 ml max but this whole trt / sub q stuff people talk about just doesn't seem like a great idea when it's an im type compound.
> Now I know people do there trt that way as told by dr feelgood but to me that is just asking for skin irritation and a dePot of oil lump u carry around day to day.. You may not get any cough or nothing, it's just part of game we do when testing the waters.. Thks ib
> 
> How's your Bp and apneas common ,I got it and jam air up my nose everynight to sleep like the newborn I am.. Wish I had machine 20 yrs ago..



My BP has been 135/75 on average off cycle. I have a home monitor and I check it several times a day. I am going to start Lisinipril a few days before I start my next cycle to see how well it works and get a baseline befor my next cycle of kick start of drol with frontload of test e and eq and a-sin 12.5 mgs ed. PCT is going to be clomid however I will have nolva on hand and may try nolva as PCT. I may try subq  tren as well.
As far as the apnea I have not had any issues for awhile. I don't have insurance so I never could afford a c-pap machine. I know they work GREAT !! Thanks for the advice IB. Glad I found this board, members and sponsors are awesome !!


----------



## fubaseball (Oct 26, 2013)

I used DMSO and pellets before competitions... Beats any pre workout or TNE/suspension... I'd rate it close to cheque drops


----------



## Ironbuilt (Oct 26, 2013)

Not sure your city or state 2000.but most larger citys medical
 Centers have either free or low cost cpap equipment..they also sell on ebay / craigslist.. but u need to buy the hoses and nose deal..i say go for free..lol...glad u dont need actually cause hate a hose on me like im a dog on.a leash... lol


Hey fuse so how many pellets do u powder up?
I musta did somethin wrong pelllet wise.


----------

